# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  RETHIMNO EDW! BOITHEIAAAAAAA!

## L0g1c_bR41N

to awmn yparxei sto rethimno,,,tha goustara na ime mazi sas k egw!
plz apantiste mou...eyxaristw

----------


## dti

> to awmn yparxei sto rethimno,,,tha goustara na ime mazi sas k egw!
> plz apantiste mou...eyxaristw


Αν και δεν βγαίνει νόημα από το μήνυμά σου, μάλλον θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με τον del_gr που δραστηριοποιείται στο Ρέθυμνο.
Και την επόμενη φορά καλύτερα να γράψεις με ελληνικά κι όχι greeklish.

----------


## L0g1c_bR41N

apla rotousa XWRIS ERWTIMATIKO an yparxei 
to awmn sto rthimno tis kritis
apla biazomoun ekeini tin stigmi k ta egrapsa ola gmse ta..
Gia peite mou peri tou AWMN sto rethimno...
episis tha ithela na mou pite ti tha xreiastw..
exw perisious ypologistes k menw se monokatikia
peite mou ola ta mixanimata pou prepei na parw k to 
posa leyta tha prepei na dwsw. An ine pola ta leyta 
den mpwrw na ta dwsw...tespa,eyxaristw...

----------


## xaotikos

Αν προσπεράσεις το αυτόματο προγράμματα του forum (βλέπε μεταφραστή..)θα δεις την απάντηση του dti που σου λέει να επικοινωνήσεις με τον del_gr...
Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι το πράγμα θέλει ψάξιμο και από ότι βλέπω είτε είσαι πολύ βιαστικός είτε νομίζεις πως απευθύνεσαι σε κάποια εταιρία. Υπομονή και διάβασμα για να σωστές λύσεις

----------


## L0g1c_bR41N

xaotikos k loipoi mpite irc sto #GRowned (GRnet)
k an me dite mesa na ta poume giati me to forum den ginete doulia pistebw.... :? :shock: :cry:

----------


## Aliens-

Αν θες irc, ελα στο #awmn (GRnet).

Αν 8ες απο το forum, γραφε με ελληνικa κι όχι greeklish.

Το QuickStart και τα FAQ τα διαβασες? Δεν σε βλεπω γραμενο στην NodeDB.

----------


## papashark

Επειδή ούτε τις οδηγίες διάβασες, ούτε την παράκληση να γράφεις με ελληνικά άκουσες, ούτε και τις κατευθύνσεις που σου έδωσαν οι προηγούμενοι ακολούθησες, πιστεύω ότι με αυτήν την συμπεριφορά σου είναι άσκοπο κάποιος να σου δίνει απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα σου, αφού όπως φαίνετε δεν τις διαβάζεις καν.

Εάν δεν αλλάξεις συμπεριφορά, δεν νομίζω ότι θα σου απαντήσει ξανά κάποιος εύκολα........

----------


## L0g1c_bR41N

οκ ρε παιδια,απο εδω κ περα θα γραφω ελληνικα....  ::

----------


## papashark

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.  ::  

Ελπίζω να μην είσαι βιαστικός και να διαβάζεις περισσότερο κιόλας.  ::  

Σε επαφή με τον del_gr ήρθες ?

----------


## craven

> apla rotousa XWRIS ERWTIMATIKO an yparxei 
> to awmn sto rthimno tis kritis
> apla biazomoun ekeini tin stigmi k ta egrapsa ola gmse ta..
> Gia peite mou peri tou AWMN sto rethimno...
> episis tha ithela na mou pite ti tha xreiastw..
> exw perisious ypologistes k menw se monokatikia
> peite mou ola ta mixanimata pou prepei na parw k to 
> posa leyta tha prepei na dwsw. An ine pola ta leyta 
> den mpwrw na ta dwsw...tespa,eyxaristw...


AWMN στην κρήτη δύσκολο μιας και το Α στο AWMN σημαίνει ATHENS  :: 
πάντως γιατί δεν κοιτάς να έρθεις σε επαφή όπως σου είπαν παραπάνω με κάποιους απο εκεί για να μην παιδεύεσαι? .. πέρνα μια βόλτα απο nodedb βάλε το στίγμα σου.. δες ποιοι είναι κοντά και επικοινώνησε μαζί τους...
ε για το τι χρειάζεσαι εξαρτάτε απο πολλά οπότε κάνε ενα ψάξιμο γύρω γύρω στο forum και θα βγάλεις άκρη... όρεξη να χεις μόνο  ::

----------


## L0g1c_bR41N

> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ. :lol: 
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην είσαι βιαστικός και να διαβάζεις περισσότερο κιόλας. :P 
> 
> Σε επαφή με τον del_gr ήρθες ?



του εστειλα mail,αλλα ακομα δεν εχει απαντισει!

----------


## L0g1c_bR41N

craven εγραψε:

AWMN στην κρήτη δύσκολο μιας και το Α στο AWMN σημαίνει ATHENS  :: 
πάντως γιατί δεν κοιτάς να έρθεις σε επαφή όπως σου είπαν παραπάνω με κάποιους απο εκεί για να μην παιδεύεσαι? .. πέρνα μια βόλτα απο nodedb βάλε το στίγμα σου.. δες ποιοι είναι κοντά και επικοινώνησε μαζί τους...
ε για το τι χρειάζεσαι εξαρτάτε απο πολλά οπότε κάνε ενα ψάξιμο γύρω γύρω στο forum και θα βγάλεις άκρη... όρεξη να χεις μόνο  :: 





ορεξη εχω,στο nodedb αφισα το στιγμα μου, Ε εστω RWMN heh  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Με τι όνομα έβαλες την καταχώρηση ?

Σαν wireless 1 ?

Έλα και σε επαφή με τους άλλους εκεί πέρα με email. Προσπαθήστε να οργανώσετε μια συνάντηση, κάντε μια βόλτα στο Ηράκλειο να γνωρίσετε τα παιδιά εκεί κάτω να σας πουν 2-3 πραγματάκια, να μάθετε κάτι παραπάνω, οργανωθείτε να φτιάξετε το δικό σας δίκτυο.

----------


## L0g1c_bR41N

papashark,ΝΑΙ wireless1
τεσπα,
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ: /server nini.irc.gr | /join #RWMN
 ::   ::

----------


## trojector

Γεια σου L0g1c_bR41N. Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι επίπεδο βρίσκεσαι από άποψη τεχνικής κατάρτισης, αλλά το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα χρειαστεί πολύ διάβασμα. 
Θα σε συμβούλευα να διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τα documents τόσο του ΑWMN (της Αθήνας), όσο και του HSWN (Ηράκλειο- http://wireless.uoc.gr). 
Γνωρίζω κάποια παιδιά από Ρέθυμνο που θα ήθελαν να μπουν σε μία ερασιτεχνική ομάδα για wireless, και θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα να συνεργαστείς μαζί τους. 
Αν περνάς από Ηράκλειο, προσπάθησε να βρείς κάποιον στην αίθουσα 100, της πτέρυγας Γ, στο πανεπιστήμιο της Κνωσσού.
Από την ομάδα του HSWN, θα μπορούσε να κανονιστεί ένα round trip για Ρέθυμνο. Είναι παγκοσμίως γνωστό ότι το Ρέθυμνο αυτή την εποχή έχει την ιδανική αναλογία ανδρών-γυναικών. 
To wireless δεν είναι τόσο απλό στο στήσιμο του, και αν έχεις πρόβλημα χρόνου ή όρεξης, καλύτερα να πάρεις μία DSL.

----------

